# A propos des commentaires des news du site



## kasimodem (4 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ouvre ce topic car j'ai déjà contacté la rédac par le formulaire de contact mais je n'ai jamais eu de réponse. Je souhaiterai aborder la dérive des commentaires des news MacG et iGen qui sont devenues depuis un moment des défouloirs rebutants.

Sans rapport apparent avec la ligne rédactionnelle, l'objectivité des news ou le rédacteur qui publie, quelques mêmes individus se ruent systématiquement sur chaque news pour les transformer en polémiques haineuses et s'en suivent des pages entières de flood souvent sans rapport même avec le sujet initial.

J'ai fait le choix, et je pense ne pas être le seul, d’arrêter de commenter les news car d'une je risque un flood de ces personnes en retour, de deux je ne veux pas entrer dans leur jeu, de trois mon commentaire sera illisible au milieu d'un océan de flood.

Evidemment il y a une solution simple à ce problème : se contenter de lire la news et ne pas aller voir les commentaires, sauf que je trouve qu'il est aussi intéressant de lire une actu que d'en connaitre la réaction auprès des autres lecteurs pour conforter ou non l'avis que l'on peut se faire sur le sujet traité. Là ce n'est plus faisable en l'état.

Alors bien sûr on est en France, le français est râleur de nature, mais bon... Du coup je vais voir les actus ailleurs, ou on peut encore lire des commentaires contextuels sans perdre son temps à séparer le bon grain de l'ivraie, c'est dommage car je pense qu'il serait sain de pouvoir échanger de façon neutre sur les sujets traités.

J'ai bien conscience que MacG n'est pas responsable de cela, mais à voir s'il peut y avoir moyen d'améliorer un peu ce problème, à moins que ça ne dérange personne d'autre, et dans ce cas je n'insisterai pas sur ce sujet.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Anthony (4 Novembre 2016)

kasimodem a dit:


> Evidemment il y a une solution simple à ce problème



En effet : https://anthony.nelzin.fr/labo/clockwork-une-extension-pour-modifier-la-mecanique-de-lorange/


----------



## Gwen (5 Novembre 2016)

Je suis moi-même atterré par certaines réactions. OK, il y a matière à râler parfois, mais là, c'est du niveau cour de récré ou comptoir de bistro.

Du coup, je survole la plupart des commentaires et tente de ne jamais répondre à un message polémique... mais ce n'est pas toujours simple.

Bon, j'ai installé ton utilitaire Anthony, mais du coup, je n'ai plus aucune réaction, cela ne solutionne pas vraiment le problème.


----------



## flotow (5 Novembre 2016)

Et puis il y a aussi les awk, C@3nsm, et oomu qui ont un avis sur tout et n'importe quoi.
Particulièrement awk et C@3nsm qui n'arrêtent pas d'avoir des débats stériles & des avis sur absolument tout.

Le plus drôle, c'est de les lire raconter n'importe quoi à propos de quelque chose sur lequel je travaille tout les jours  Franchement ridicule…


----------



## macomaniac (5 Novembre 2016)

Je revendique ici le droit de franchise​
Je trouve moi aussi qu'une atmosphère absolument délétère émane de cette fosse d'aisance publique qu'est devenu l'espace commentaire des billets de la rédaction. Tout article est devenu prétexte à une bande de hyènes pour faire curée d'Apple tout en s'injuriant et se déchiquetant réciproquement. Il serait temps qu'un principe de modération intervienne pour nettoyer le terrain. J'aimerais en tant que lecteur ne plus avoir à me dire que des poubelles se déversent au pied de chaque article.


----------



## Gwen (5 Novembre 2016)

Faut-il avoir un système comme chez mac4ever où les lecteurs eux même mettent des + et des - aux contributions. Celle ayant trop de moins devenant grisées et donc captent moins l'attention (tout en restant lisibles) ?


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Novembre 2016)

Pour ma part, j’pense que l’idéal serait la mise en place d’une équipe de modération dédiée uniquement aux commentaires. C’est simple et efficace.


----------



## kasimodem (5 Novembre 2016)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Pour ma part, j’pense que l’idéal serait la mise en place d’une équipe de modération dédiée uniquement aux commentaires. C’est simple et efficace.


Non, le but ce n'est pas de demander à MacG d'embaucher ou de dédier du personnel à ça, ils ont déjà tous assez de travail et on sait la difficulté actuelle des pure players. Et de toutes façons, un modo va modérer selon quels critères ? Si moi je trouve que x fait du flood, peut être que quelqu'un d'autre trouve le commentaire utile.



gwen a dit:


> Faut-il avoir un système comme chez mac4ever où les lecteurs eux même mettent des + et des - aux contributions. Celle ayant trop de moins devenant grisées et donc captent moins l'attention (tout en restant lisibles) ?


Oui c'est pas mal l'auto-modération et ça ne coûte rien à part un peu de dev. Par contre ça ne va pas réduire le nombre de pages de coms de chaque news à lire pour autant j'imagine ? Peut-être un système ou l'on pourrait voter + masquer un com serait pas mal, et que publiquement sous ce com soit marqué qu'il a été masqué par x personnes et reçu y "+" et z "-". De façon à ce que son auteur sache comment a été perçu son com et que ça puisse lui servir à corriger la prochaine fois. Evidemment l'auteur ne doit pas pouvoir voter pour son propre com.


----------



## flotow (5 Novembre 2016)

kasimodem a dit:


> Peut-être un système ou l'on pourrait voter + masquer un com serait pas mal, et que publiquement sous ce com soit marqué qu'il a été masqué par x personnes et reçu y "+" et z "-". De façon à ce que son auteur sache comment a été perçu son com et que ça puisse lui servir à corriger la prochaine fois. Evidemment l'auteur ne doit pas pouvoir voter pour son propre com.



Sur le NYT il y a "readers' picks" et "NYT picks". C'est plutôt pas mal comme système.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Novembre 2016)

Sur MacGé les boules avaient eu son efficacité, mais sur les com de news... Par contre je ne retrouve pas la vidéo assez drôle ou un membre de la rédac expliquait qu'il n'y aurait pas de retour des boules rouges.

édit : en réponse à gwen


----------



## flotow (5 Novembre 2016)

Powerdom a dit:


> des boules rouges.



que voilà une idée originale !!!
viiiiite, a mettre en place tout de suite


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Novembre 2016)

kasimodem a dit:


> Non, le but ce n'est pas de demander à MacG d'embaucher ou de dédier du personnel à ça, ils ont déjà tous assez de travail et on sait la difficulté actuelle des pure players. Et de toutes façons, un modo va modérer selon quels critères ? Si moi je trouve que x fait du flood, peut être que quelqu'un d'autre trouve le commentaire utile.



Bah, si le commentaire n'a strictement aucun rapport avec l'article et qu'il n'est manifestement là que pour faire mousser son auteur... j'crois pas que ce soit bien dur à déceler. 'fin bref.


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2016)

Personnellement j'essaie de ne plus lire les interventions de sieur awk et surtout de ne plus réagir. Mais c'est pas toujours simple tellement ce type est infect. 

Par contre trouver les commentaires pertinents au milieu de cette diarrhée verbale est pénible. 
Il faudrait une version adaptée de Ublock qui n'affiche pas les commentaires de certains.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (7 Novembre 2016)

J'ai cessé de lire les commentaires il y a bien longtemps.
Je voulais une ignorelist à l'époque, mais ne venant pas, j'ai renoncé.
Plus le temps passe et plus  les commentaires –que ce soit macg ou d'autres sites généralistes– deviennent la zone d'échange adulée des personnes radicalisé.



r e m y a dit:


> Personnellement j'essaie de ne plus lire les interventions de sieur awk et surtout de ne plus réagir.


Tu es tout comme moi! Une fois que je cède à un débat de ce genre, que je répond, c'est la spirale infernale. Ensuite je regrette d'avoir contribué des messages.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Novembre 2016)

Pourquoi ne pas limiter à X caractères le post ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (7 Novembre 2016)

Powerdom a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas limiter à X caractères le post ?


/joke
Si tu veux bannir Oomu, dis le nous, mais ne nous dis pas:
_Pourquoi ne pas limiter à X caractère le post ?
_


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je revendique ici le droit de franchise​
> Je trouve moi aussi qu'une atmosphère absolument délétère émane de cette fosse d'aisance publique qu'est devenu l'espace commentaire des billets de la rédaction. Tout article est devenu prétexte à une bande de hyènes pour faire curée d'Apple tout en s'injuriant et se déchiquetant réciproquement. Il serait temps qu'un principe de modération intervienne pour nettoyer le terrain. J'aimerais en tant que lecteur ne plus avoir à me dire que des poubelles se déversent au pied de chaque article.


S'il n'y avait que sur les réactions aux niouzes... Du côté des forums _aussi_ l'ambiance est devenue un peu rance, et ce n'est pas facile à modérer, car en soi, il y a peu de dérapages réels, donc peu de raisons objectives de sévir ponctuellement. 


kasimodem a dit:


> Non, le but ce n'est pas de demander à MacG d'embaucher ou de dédier du personnel à ça, ils ont déjà tous assez de travail et on sait la difficulté actuelle des pure players. Et de toutes façons, un modo va modérer selon quels critères ? Si moi je trouve que x fait du flood, peut être que quelqu'un d'autre trouve le commentaire utile.


Note que les modérateurs des forums ne sont pas rémunérés : on peut donc imaginer que les modérateurs de niouzes ne le soient pas davantage. Mais il est certain que, par nature, cette modération est plus exigeante.


kasimodem a dit:


> Oui c'est pas mal l'auto-modération et ça ne coûte rien à part un peu de dev. Par contre ça ne va pas réduire le nombre de pages de coms de chaque news à lire pour autant j'imagine ? Peut-être un système ou l'on pourrait voter + masquer un com serait pas mal, et que publiquement sous ce com soit marqué qu'il a été masqué par x personnes et reçu y "+" et z "-". De façon à ce que son auteur sache comment a été perçu son com et que ça puisse lui servir à corriger la prochaine fois. Evidemment l'auteur ne doit pas pouvoir voter pour son propre com.


L'auto-modération... Pour des pages de niouzes, je n'y crois pas trop. Avant d'y parvenir, il faudrait faire le ménage et virer les enquiquineurs. Et ce n'est pas simple [j'ai le souvenir de quelques-uns dans les forums dont nous avons eu du mal à nous défaire].


r e m y a dit:


> Personnellement j'essaie de ne plus lire les interventions de sieur awk et surtout de ne plus réagir. Mais c'est pas toujours simple tellement ce type est infect.
> 
> Par contre trouver les commentaires pertinents au milieu de cette diarrhée verbale est pénible.
> Il faudrait une version adaptée de Ublock qui n'affiche pas les commentaires de certains.


Il m'a un peu cherché noise, il y a quelques jours, mais cela n'a pas viré à l'agressivité gratuite, bizarrement.


----------



## Gwen (7 Novembre 2016)

Je trouve le forum bien plus modéré. Les gens viennent ici pour avoir des conseils et des astuces. Ils sont moins dans le débat et il est plus facile de les recadrer rapidement. Sur les news, il y a en permanence des messages haineux et dénués de bon sens. Certains se croient tous permis et face à d'autres contributeurs à l'analyse un peu rapide, on en a d'autres qui dégainent trop rapidement pour arriver à la joute verbale. Ce n’est pas toujours les personnes citées dans ce fil qui posent problème, mais leurs détracteurs qui font dans la surenchère.

Et puis, j'ai l'impression que les forums sont principalement remplis d'adultes un peu pros ou d'adolescents matures alors que les news attirent les piliers de comptoir ou les ados boutonneux (pour caricaturé).

La plupart des messages dés le haut de la discussion sont de type "1-2-3, je sors le Pop-Corn" "Allez y les haines, défoulez-vous" etc... des messages peu violents en soit, mais voulant absolument lancer la polémique. Un peu comme ces gangs des banlieues qui te bouscule et qui te demande de t'excuser et qui plus tard diront à la police que c'est de ta faute bien sûr.

Perso, je lis encore de temps en temps les discussions liées aux news, mais je survole les contributions de plus en plus souvent.


----------



## flotow (7 Novembre 2016)

Il y a aussi la possibilité de masquer les commentaires par défaut, et d'avoir à cliquer dessus pour les voir. Il y a un site tech qui avait fait ça il y a quelques années, et de mémoire ça fonctionne car le lecteur/posteur agressif ne voit pas son némésis de manière automatique en défilant par le bas.

Sinon, y'aurait moyen de faire comme Mac Bidouille (je crois, ça fait loooongtemps que je n'y suis pas allé) : tout déplacer vers les forums. Et là, paf, bannissement !

Ou sinon, supprimer les commentaires, car vu ce qu'ils apportent…

Un peu comme les commentaires sur l'intranet au taf… où y'a plein de… "super ! bravo !", "very inspirational, thank you for sharing". C'est plus mignon mais tout aussi inutile


----------



## BigMonster (8 Novembre 2016)

Yop !

Mes deux sous:

Je viens de demander ma désinscription de chez Mac4Ever (j'étais inscrit depuis 2003) parce que je n'admet pas de voir mes contributions se ramasser des «moins» par ce que je considère comme des individus stupides au point d'être incapables de justifier leur point de vue.

(Il y a une deuxième raison, mais je veux pas faire de HS.)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Novembre 2016)

BigMonster a dit:


> Yop !
> 
> Mes deux sous:
> 
> ...


Je ne connais pas Mac4ever, mais nous connaissons tous ce types d'individus. Malheureusement ça prolifère sur le net ces temps ci. Je trouve d'ailleurs que le climat se dégrade d'avantage pendant les périodes de campagne électorales. Comme si la radicalisation était dans l'air, sur tous les sites communautaires. 

Malheureusement je ne sais pas trop quoi suggérer, mise à part l'utilisation d'une fonction ignorer.


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2016)

Le jour où une IA sera capable de faire le tri, on pourra lui confier la modération...

D'ici là, ce que j'imagine de plus simple est que des modérateurs se voient confier la tâche ingrate de virer les messages indésirables et gérer les niouzes.
Cela va demander un travail plutôt assidu et une interface de modération relativement simple pour que les modérateurs/trices n'en bavent pas trop (par exemple pour tracer les récidivistes par leurs IP, ce genre de choses).



Atlante a dit:


> Je ne connais pas Mac4ever, mais nous connaissons tous ce types d'individus. Malheureusement ça prolifère sur le net ces temps ci. Je trouve d'ailleurs que le climat se dégrade d'avantage pendant les périodes de campagne électorales. Comme si la radicalisation était dans l'air, sur tous les sites communautaires.
> <...>


Je crains qu'il ne s'agisse pas que d'une simple période de campagne électorale (laquelle s'annonce formidable...)
L'ambiance est plutôt à l'aigreur dans la société française en général (pour nos autres amis francophones, je ne me prononcerai pas) et il est assez logique que cela transparaisse, même dans cet îlot de quiétude qu'est MacG.


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> D'ici là, ce que j'imagine de plus simple est que des modérateurs se voient confier la tâche ingrate de virer les messages indésirables et gérer les niouzes.


Je suis entièrement d'accord, comme nous le faisons sur notre temps libre, il y a toujours une sorte de permanence de modérateurs dispos. Comme pour le reste, à nous de juger du temps à consacrer, mais je pense que ce serait une bonne solution.


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2016)

Aujourd'hui je suis consterné par la teneur des commentaires dans les news. Presque toutes sont "polluées" par des réactions à l'élection américaine. OK, Trump a gagné, mais ce n'est pas le sujet de la news. 

Quand MacG poste un article sur un produit "non-Mac", mais en rapport avec l'informatique en général, ils sont nombreux à commenter le fait que cela n'est pas la place pour un tel article. Aujourd'hui, personnes pour renvoyer chez eux ces commentaires de comptoir, par contre ils sont nombreux à surréagir et entretenir cette discussion stérile. C’est consternant.


----------



## kasimodem (9 Novembre 2016)

Je suis content de constater que je n'ai pas créé ce topic pour rien et que vous êtes plusieurs à partager mon avis, j'attends donc maintenant une réaction officielle de l'équipe MacG pour nous proposer des pistes vers une solution à ce problème.


----------



## BigMonster (16 Novembre 2016)

Trop c'est trop.
J'attends moi aussi une réaction ferme et rapide de MacG.
Ou sinon, merci de m'indiquer comment obtenir la fermeture de mon compte.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Novembre 2016)

BigMonster a dit:


> Trop c'est trop.
> J'attends moi aussi une réaction ferme et rapide de MacG.
> Ou sinon, merci de m'indiquer comment obtenir la fermeture de mon compte.



Tu as la méthode pour ce faire décrite ici.


----------



## kasimodem (17 Novembre 2016)

A priori la réactivité n'est pas leur fort... ou tout simplement les commentaires en l'état actuel leur conviennent.
Perso je vais lire les news ailleurs maintenant, tant pis.


----------



## Anthony (17 Novembre 2016)

kasimodem a dit:


> ou tout simplement les commentaires en l'état actuel leur conviennent.



Ou plus simplement, on est en train d'en discuter entre nous et de voir ce qu'on fait ? C'est quand même amusant de dénoncer les propos à l'emporte-pièce de certains… et de faire la même chose. M'enfin.


----------



## kasimodem (17 Novembre 2016)

Très bonne nouvelle, merci 
Je ne dénonce pas, je m'inquiète, dès qu'une solution viable sera en place ce sera un plaisir de revenir vous lire donc


----------



## huexley (17 Novembre 2016)

En tout cas ca fait du bien et on respire… Moi j'aime bien les commentaires parfois trollesque (et je suis pas le dernier) qui piquent et me font rire voire grincer des dents (quand c'est pas le contenu de la news qui me fait hurler…). 

Concernant les réactions aux news c'est devenu le défouloir que le forum à connu il y à quelques années et qui sont bien calmes à présent en comparaison (je pense à l'utraflood entre autre) et certains sites ont à mon avis des idées pas mal comme macrumors ou les news sont commentées directement depuis le forum, il est donc possible de blacklister facilement les AWK-like.


----------



## melaure (17 Novembre 2016)

kasimodem a dit:


> Oui c'est pas mal l'auto-modération et ça ne coûte rien à part un peu de dev. Par contre ça ne va pas réduire le nombre de pages de coms de chaque news à lire pour autant j'imagine ? Peut-être un système ou l'on pourrait voter + masquer un com serait pas mal, et que publiquement sous ce com soit marqué qu'il a été masqué par x personnes et reçu y "+" et z "-". De façon à ce que son auteur sache comment a été perçu son com et que ça puisse lui servir à corriger la prochaine fois. Evidemment l'auteur ne doit pas pouvoir voter pour son propre com.



Je viens amener ma goutte d'eau à l'édifice, parce que c'est un problème qu'on a eu à régler chez Tom's Hardware. Les votes négatifs sont devenus un défouloir pour plomber certains, avec des gens qui créent des dizaines de comptes bidons pour mettre des -20/-30 à certains ... (et un cas qui avait très bien automatisé avec plusieurs centaines de comptes).

C'est finalement devenu une mauvaise solution, et il a fallu interdire les votes négatifs au premier semestre 2016. Il ne reste que les votes positifs et ce n'est pas plus mal, parce que cela distingue les membres plutôt intéressants ... et c'est une attitude positive.

Donc solution plutôt à éviter sur MacG, parce que cela dérivera encore beaucoup plus que chez Tom's ...

Il n'y a pas de solution vraiment satisfaisante (un peu comme le spam), sauf à supprimer les commentaires comme sur Yahoo F1 où c'était la guerre de tranchées 

Enfin comme Huexley, je pense que ce serait mieux d'avoir les réactions dans un des forum de discussion, cela permet d'ignorer les membres qu'on ne veut plus lire ...


----------



## BigMonster (18 Novembre 2016)

@Mobyduck: Merci pour le lien.

@Anthony: Je reconnais que je peux me laisser aller moi-même à une réaction quelque peu... épidermique face à certaines outrances et insultes, Mais d'un autre côté, certains personnages sévissent impunément depuis bien trop longtemps.

Je vais essayer pour l'instant de me contrôler  et de simplement les ignorer.

Merci en tout cas de considérer le problème.


----------



## huexley (19 Novembre 2016)

Il est revenu, moi je me casse, c'est attroce à dire mais je préfère les trolls aux évangélistes.


----------



## bompi (19 Novembre 2016)

huexley a dit:


> Il est revenu, moi je me casse, c'est attroce à dire mais je préfère les trolls aux évangélistes.


Dans certains cas, il y a un rapprochement possible


----------



## r e m y (20 Novembre 2016)

Ce n'est pas un problème de troll ou fanboy. Mais un problème d'attitude, de comportement qui rend son discours totalement insupportable et inaudible.


----------



## huexley (20 Novembre 2016)

Le mot que tu cherches c'est pédant.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2016)

Et tout ça pour du matos informatique... Y'en a qu'on vraiment rien d'autre à faire de leur journée...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Novembre 2016)

Hum hum...
.. le titre de la dernière news:
_Le tout soudé, c'est fantastique.
_
Au moins là c'est clair, ce n'est même pas la peine de lire les commentaires.  Même si je trouve l'article très bon, je peux rien y ajouter parce que je sais déjà que l'évangéliste sera dans le coin.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Novembre 2016)

Putain mais ce type c'est la pédance même!


----------



## bompi (20 Novembre 2016)

Avecque dé fôtes deux franssè fraicantes, tou de maime...

Quant à l'article, je préfère ne pas me prononcer (ce n'est pas l'endroit).


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Novembre 2016)

Oui, effectivement.

J'avais ouvert un thread sur ce même sujet il y a déjà quelques années.
Est ce que le problème que pose la modération de ces réactions est que seul les rédacteurs peuvent le faire? En dépit de la modernisation du site?


----------



## bompi (20 Novembre 2016)

Je laisse les admins répondre (je ne connais pas le logiciel du forum). Mais au vu du flot de réponses à certains fils, nul doute que cela demandera un certain boulot (euphémisme).


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2016)

À ce niveau là, c'est un sacerdoce.


----------



## l3aronsansgland (21 Novembre 2016)

Quid de devoir être authentifié via Facebook pour pouvoir poster des commentaires ? Je connais quelques sites où les commentaires étaient également rageux et qui ont opéré ce type de changement.
La perte d'anonymat a énormément diminué le nombre de commentaires postés, mais a amélioré la qualité des commentaires postés.


----------



## r e m y (21 Novembre 2016)

Sur iGen (à moins que ce ne soit sur le site consacré à l'AppleWatch), il faut répondre à une question mathématique pour pouvoir poster.
Un petit test d'orthographe sur macG serait dejà un bon filtre !


----------



## r e m y (21 Novembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Mais au vu du flot de réponses à certains fils, nul doute que cela demandera un certain boulot (euphémisme).


C'est soit ça, soit acheter des serveurs additionnels pour stocker ces centaines de commentaires à chaque News...


----------



## r e m y (21 Novembre 2016)

l3aronsansgland a dit:


> Quid de devoir être authentifié via Facebook


Créer un compte FaceBook bidon, voire plusieurs, ne doit pas être quelque chose d'insurmontable...


----------



## l3aronsansgland (21 Novembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Créer un compte FaceBook bidon, voire plusieurs, ne doit pas être quelque chose d'insurmontable...



Effectivement, mais ça en dissuaderait déjà une partie. C'est toujours ça de gagner.

Je me souviens qu'un journal Suisse alémanique en avait marre des commentaires haineux et racistes dans les commentaires de leurs articles. Ils ont alors décidés de publier la liste des noms, prénoms, adresses des auteurs dans leur édition papier.

Ça ne se tenterait pas ici ?


----------



## melaure (21 Novembre 2016)

Tu peux essayer, mais tu vas avoir une flopée de "bien pensants" qui vont te tomber dessus ...


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2016)

l3aronsansgland a dit:


> Quid de devoir être authentifié via Facebook pour pouvoir poster des commentaires ? Je connais quelques sites où les commentaires étaient également rageux et qui ont opéré ce type de changement.
> La perte d'anonymat a énormément diminué le nombre de commentaires postés, mais a amélioré la qualité des commentaires postés.



Selon moi, Facebook a déjà bien assez de mouchards disséminés à droite à gauche sans avoir besoin d’en ajouter un de plus ici…

…sans compter la question de la sécurisation des données. Suffit d’une seule fuite pour avoir des effets en cascade ensuite.

Et pour simplement avoir le « privilège » de te laisser poster un commentaire sous un article… ? Très peu pour moi.

Bref.


----------



## l3aronsansgland (21 Novembre 2016)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Selon moi, Facebook a déjà bien assez de mouchards disséminés à droite à gauche sans avoir besoin d’en ajouter un de plus ici…
> 
> …sans compter la question de la sécurisation des données. Suffit d’une seule fuite pour avoir des effets en cascade ensuite.
> 
> ...


Je te laisse lire ma signature pour invalider tous ces arguments qui sont totalement erronés


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2016)

Hum, donc les fuites de données sont uniquement le fruit de mon imagination... c'est bon à savoir.

Edit : En faisant une p'tite recherche avec Google, j’ai quand même réussi à trouver quelques trucs : 2010 - Nouvelle faille de sécurité sur les données personnelles de Facebook / 2013 - Failles de sécurité dans les services d’identification Facebook et Google / 2013 - Une vulnérabilité dans OAuth… et ton Facebook hacké / 2016 - Facebook une faille permettait le piratage de n'importe quel compte


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Novembre 2016)

l3aronsansgland a dit:


> Je te laisse lire ma signature pour invalider tous ces arguments qui sont totalement erronés


Ton message est renversant.


A part ça, mes yeux se sont égarés sur les commentaires des news aujourd'hui... Et ce fut affligeant, particulièrement la première page de cette new. Autant au départ j'étais ravi de voir la communauté se rajeunir et ce site attirer des jeunes lycéens comme Awk. Mais ce soir j'aurai aimé qu'il en attire avec d'autres profiles et attitudes.

Les réactions, c'est comme dit plus haut, se déverser une poubelle sur les pieds en bas de chaque article.


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2016)

Jeune lycéen peut-être, mais surtout utilisateur simple, proche du néant absolu sur le hardware et c'est fatiguant ... j'aimerais bien qu'il viennent pondre ses fadaises chez Tom's face à un équipe de spécialistes, il serait bien reçu


----------



## huexley (22 Novembre 2016)

J'ai vu passer ca :

françois bayrou :

_J'utilise Styler, une extension Chrome qui permet d'appliquer des styles ou du JS sur un site. Son avantage est de pouvoir appliquer les modifs de façon permanente.
Il y en a d'autres, j'ai pris le premier trouvé sur Google.

Elle te propose un champ CSS et un champ Javascript
Dans le 2eme tu colles ça :

$(document).ready(function(){
$('div.comment:has(p > a[href="/membres/awk"]) .field-item').text("Je suis d'accord avec tout ce que vous dites.");
});

puis tu recharges la page.

Vu le nombre de commentaires qu'il poste - jusqu'à 10 par page de commentaire - le résultat est assez drôle, et inquiétant aussi.
Quelle perte d'énergie._


Ca m'a bien fait marrer… !



Je viens de voir aussi que Debione craque.


----------



## r e m y (22 Novembre 2016)

Il faudrait 2 versions des pages de commentaires:
- Une version "black awk" réservée à ce sinistre individu (quels que soient les multiples pseudos qu'il semble utiliser, y compris pour discuter avec lui-même...)
- Une version normale pour les autres.

Moi j'ai décidé d'ignorer ses commentaires et de ne plus réagir, mais c'est pénible de voir que la plupart des news sont polluées de plusieurs centaines de commentaires (900 commentaires !!! sur l'article consacré au "tout soudé, tout collé") dont plus de la moitié d'un seul et même intervenant, avec les réponses épidermiques de ceux qui se font prendre au jeu (je m'y suis moi-même fait prendre plusieurs fois).
Ca en devient totalement illisible!

Le pire, c'est que parfois, je serais presque d'accord avec ce qu'il semble dire, mais le ton utilisé, l'arrogance, l'usage de termes abscons qu'il semble être allé puiser sur la toile sans en comprendre le sens, de tournures de phrase souvent totalement vides de sens, l'absolue conviction de détenir la vérité vraie, le sentiment largement exprimé de devoir vivre au milieu de 7 milliards de déficients mentaux dont il s'est donné pour mission d'apprendre à réfléchir.... rend la moindre de ses interventions absolument inaudible. (et je passe sous silence une orthographe déplorable)

Par contre, le fait qu'il se soit fait le chantre de la nouvelle orientation client d'Apple et considère le "microcosme" de ceux qui ont fait le succès d'Apple jusqu'à ces dernières années comme n'ayant pas compris le sens de l'évolution, ne me dérange pas. C'est son droit de considérer que l'Apple d'aujourd'hui a raison de tourner le dos à son passé et à ses anciens clients fidèles.


----------



## flotow (22 Novembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Il faudrait 2 versions des pages de commentaires:
> - Une version "black awk" réservée à ce sinistre individu (quels que soient les multiples pseudos qu'il semble utiliser, y compris pour discuter avec lui-même...)
> - Une version normale pour les autres.



ou le bannir...
sur les forums, ca aurait ete le cas au bout de 20 messages.



> Moi j'ai décidé d'ignorer ses commentaires et de ne plus réagir, mais c'est pénible de voir que la plupart des news sont polluées de plusieurs centaines de commentaires (900 commentaires !!! sur l'article consacré au "tout soudé, tout collé") dont plus de la moitié d'un seul et même intervenant, avec les réponses épidermiques de ceux qui se font prendre au jeu (je m'y suis moi-même fait prendre plusieurs fois).
> Ca en devient totalement illisible!



y'a quand meme un paquet de troll sur les autres articles.
je lit de temps en temps, mais les reponses sont tellement frontales que ca en devient que tres peu interessant.



> Le pire, c'est que parfois, je serais presque d'accord avec ce qu'il semble dire, mais le ton utilisé, l'arrogance, l'usage de termes abscons qu'il semble être allé puiser sur la toile sans en comprendre le sens, de tournures de phrase souvent totalement vides de sens, l'absolue conviction de détenir la vérité vraie, le sentiment largement exprimé de devoir vivre au milieu de 7 milliards de déficients mentaux dont il s'est donné pour mission d'apprendre à réfléchir.... rend la moindre de ses interventions absolument inaudible. (et je passe sous silence une orthographe déplorable)



pft, avec dotmac, fous fous, c3@ntm, faut ouvrir re(m)acg.co
QUOI, ce sont tous les meme ?


----------



## l3aronsansgland (22 Novembre 2016)

C'est bien, on ramène dans le forum les commentaires dont on se plaint. Quant à ceux qui sont intéressés (et pas fermés d'esprits), je peux expliquer mes arguments en MP. Le but étant de rester ici dans le sujet.


----------



## r e m y (22 Novembre 2016)

flotow a dit:


> ou le bannir...
> sur les forums, ca aurait ete le cas au bout de 20 messages.


Pour qu'il réapparaisse instantanément sous un autre pseudo?


----------



## Gwen (22 Novembre 2016)

De tout de façon, une personne qui n'a d'autre argument que de conclure sa diatribe par :
_*Encore bravo ta maman doit être très fier de toi *_
ne peut de tout de façon pas être intéressant.

C'est sur que si il y avait un mode avec la possibilité de masquer certains contributeurs (et les réponses associées), certains fils seraient plus sains.

Perso, j'ai arrêté de lire les commentaires du fil sur le tout soudé. D'une part parce que je suis accord avec l'analyse de MacG (même si elle ne me fait pas spécialement plaisir), et d'autre part parce que je ne m'y retrouvais plus dans ces réponse de réponse sur réponses aux trolls.

Bref, on est passé d'un site intéressant av


----------



## wip (22 Novembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Il faudrait 2 versions des pages de commentaires:
> - Une version "black awk" réservée à ce sinistre individu (quels que soient les multiples pseudos qu'il semble utiliser, y compris pour discuter avec lui-même...)
> - Une version normale pour les autres.


Solution brevetée


----------



## flotow (22 Novembre 2016)

l3aronsansgland a dit:


> C'est bien, on ramène dans le forum les commentaires dont on se plaint. Quant à ceux qui sont intéressés (et pas fermés d'esprits), je peux expliquer mes arguments en MP. Le but étant de rester ici dans le sujet.



il y a plus de monde (moderateurs) sur les forums, et peut etre de meilleurs outils pour les bloquer.
tu peux aussi exprimer tes arguments ici, plutot que de les limiter a quelques personnes en MP 



r e m y a dit:


> Pour qu'il réapparaisse instantanément sous un autre pseudo?


c'est deja arrive par le passe, et de memoire, c'est rentre dans l'ordre assez rapidement !


----------



## Anthony (22 Novembre 2016)

flotow a dit:


> c'est deja arrive par le passe, et de memoire, c'est rentre dans l'ordre assez rapidement !



Ahahahahahaha, dit-il du rire jaune de celui qui doit régulièrement gérer ce genre de problèmes.


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2016)

gwen a dit:


> De tout de façon, une personne qui n'a d'autre argument que de conclure sa diatribe par :
> _*Encore bravo ta maman doit être très fier de toi *_
> ne peut de tout de façon pas être intéressant.
> 
> <...>


Bah ! Encore une faute d'accord et ma mère n'est plus de ce monde, alors...


----------



## flotow (22 Novembre 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> Ahahahahahaha, dit-il du rire jaune de celui qui doit régulièrement gérer ce genre de problèmes.


note que c'est en observateur que je fais remarquer ca, et "le passe", c'etait il y a 4-6 ans, a un moment ou j'etais plutot actif ici 
plus recemment, comme le montre les commentaires sur plusieurs gros articles (et certains sujets sur le forum), il y a beaucoup plus de trafic qu'auparavent, ce qui change aussi pas mal les choses.


----------



## Anthony (24 Novembre 2016)

Bon sinon, ça va mieux, ces derniers jours, dans les commentaires ? J'ai fait un peu de ménage par le vide.


----------



## Gwen (24 Novembre 2016)

Ok, c'était donc ça. Oui, j'ai trouvé ça plus convivial depuis deux jours. Tu as viré des gens ?


----------



## Anthony (24 Novembre 2016)

J'ai commencé, parce que c'est comme les mauvaises herbes, tu en arraches trois, dix repoussent. Et puis on a démarré un travail sur des solutions de fond, on vous en reparle dès que c'est bien avancé.


----------



## Gwen (24 Novembre 2016)

OK. Vivement la suite, car oui, c'est agréable et je vois un vrai changement, tu ne bosses pas pour rien en tout cas.

Merci.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2016)

gwen a dit:


> OK. Vivement la suite, car oui, c'est agréable et je vois un vrai changement, tu ne bosses pas pour rien en tout cas.
> 
> Merci.



Je plussoie


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2016)

Itou !


----------



## litobar71 (24 Novembre 2016)

Bien le bonsoir _modérateurs & rédacteurs, _(public mon ami),

Si vous devez modérater alors les p'tits ('tites) modératez à votre convenance.

Je vois et je sais (ah! ha!) que vous œuvrez pour que le (les) site, ses forums et les membres soient estimables, continuez dans ce sens-là palsambleu !


----------



## BigMonster (25 Novembre 2016)

Ça va très nettement mieux, un grand merci. 

Et bon courage pour la «solution de fond»…


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (18 Décembre 2016)

Un petit message innocent... Je ne veux pas relancer le sujet, mais j'aimerai connaitre vos avis sur les double comptes.

Il me semble clair que Patrick86= Oomu.
Maintenant il se dit que Toketapouet= Awk.

D'autres doubles utilisateurs que vous auriez remarqué? Cela aide de savoir quant on lit les réactions. ^^


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Décembre 2016)

Pratique qui ne date pas d’hier, d’ailleurs anticipée par certains intervenants de ce fil quelques messages plus haut. Hormis le bannissement à répétition jusqu'à épuisement, y'a pas grand chose à faire malheureusement.


----------



## Anthony (19 Décembre 2016)

Atlante a dit:


> Maintenant il se dit que



Elvis Presley ne serait pas mort, mais dans un _resort_ exclusif où il tape le carton avec Claude François.

Les double comptes sont assez rares, et les mauvais se font toujours pincer. Troll un jour, troll toujours.


----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> Elvis Presley ne serait pas mort, mais dans un _resort_ exclusif où il tape le carton avec Claude François.
> <...>


Du moment qu'ils ne chantent plus, ça ne me dérange pas.


----------

